

The Neural Buddhists: "...[S]cience and mysticism are joining hands and reinforcing each other." - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/13/opinion/13brooks.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
Retric
Well that had zero content.

~~~
mjnaus
So does your comment...

~~~
hugh
Not really. I decided to read the comments, to see whether the article was
worth reading. Thanks to the "zero content" comment, I've decided not to
bother. Time saved!

------
Myrth
Amazing, that perfectly resonates with how i see it :)

